# Rescue Rant



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

I just had to come on here and vent for a minute. 

I saw on Petfinder yesterday that there were two male GSDs at our local animal control. The rescue I used to foster for is no longer active so I called a different GSD rescue to see if they had any room for them. The rescue I spoke with was full but said they could take one if I could foster. I talked to my husband and he said it would be o.k.. I also contacted another rescue who said they would see what they could do about the other dog.

I went down to the shelter to see them and found two beautiful PB male GSDs, both around 2-3 years old. I spent time with both of them and they were two of sweetest dogs I've ever seen.

One of the dogs, the one I was going to foster was absolutely stunning. I was already making plans to talk my husband into GSD #3. I had arrived at the end of the day and past the point where they do adoptions so I asked and made sure they both were o.k. on time (they said they were) and told them that I would be back in the morning that I'd be pulling the one dog for a rescue and taking pictures of the other for another rescue.

I got there this morning, went back to where the dogs were....they were gone. I went and asked if they'd been adopted or if reclaimed, she looked it up and told me that they'd been put down.

I just stood there and stared at her (mind you this was the same lady who I had spoken with the day before who'd assured me they were o.k. on time). I told her I didn't understand, that I'd just been in there and they'd assured me they were o.k. on time and I'd told them I'd be coming in to pull the one dog. She apologized and said she didn't actually have access to the list of who was next to be put down. Then she says, "that's really too bad, I guess somebody should have made a note".









I went out to my car and cried for about 30 minutes and then drove home. I just don't understand. I don't understand why, knowing there was someone who was interested in saving the life of a dog, they'd put him down. 

I know this is pretty much par for the course in rescue....it's still really hard to see such a needless, tragic waste.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Wow, I don't know what to say. That's so tragic. Someone should have made a note - yeah lady YOU.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

WOW!! You just want to POP her in the nose don't you? I do!!!








What the #$#$#$# !!!!!!
Whats one more day to wait for you to come back and how hard is it to write a note on the clip board? 
To me you either want to work at the shelter and help the animals or you don't!!!
I'm so sorry you had such a terrible day and you were so excited to help. I sure hope your next experience turns out a hundred times better than this one!!!! Thanks so much for trying so hard!!!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh gosh, that is so awful!








I can't believe she would tell you they were ok and then they ended up being put down.


----------



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

> Quote: Someone should have made a note - yeah lady YOU.


That's pretty close to exactly what I was thinking.



> Quote: I sure hope your next experience turns out a hundred times better than this one!!!!


My other fostering experiences have been great, but they've always been owner surrenders which, judging by this experience, is a completely different situation than pulling from AC.


----------



## javaluuver (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: khurley Then she says, "that's really too bad, I guess somebody should have made a note".


yeah, that somebody was HER - how they do things like that I'll never understand either - I could never work in a shelter - I would go home in tears every day ... 

sorry you had to go thru this ... such a terrible waste of two dogs who could have lived and given and gotten so much love


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

What is wrong with people???? I would think she would have been THRILLED that two dogs were going to go to loving homes!! A simple note?? she didn't think to write it down on their clip boards??

I am so sorry for you.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh my God thats awful, thats worse than awful-thats tragic. What the **** is wrong with that B-tch??? I'm so very sorry you had to go through this. Please contact the person in charge of the shelter, maybe, just maybe that person can take steps to make sure this doesn't happen again. There is really no excuse for it. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

Khurely, 

That is so sad, I am so sorry that happened. But to try to find the siliver lining in this awful ending, those two dogs got to spend their last day with you. They were happy and they were loved, even if it was brief, for that brief moment you made them happy.

May they now rest in peace, poor puppies.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

That is so sad that she could give so little of a *^&* about the dogs there that they died for no reason. She needs a new line of work.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This is terrible and tragic. It is tragic enough that so many dogs have to die that have no place to go, it is very upsetting that dogs that have a loving home waiting for them are killed because someone is too lazy. There is a special place in **** for people like this.

Unfortunately often supervisors are not much better and the only way to help the dogs is to "work with" people like this. You would need to explore the situation carefully. It is easy to find an excuse to kill a shelter dog.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

That is horrible and tragic. 

I'm not in ANY way trying to excuse this person's actions, because I agree it's reprehensible, but I do want to throw in there that working at a shelter is horrendous and it can change people in a way that is hard to understand if you haven't done it. I think many people start off really enthusiastic and going the extra mile and then eventually become more and more apathetic and apparently uncaring. It's a sad situation all around. 

Something I want to make sure that we in the rescue community learn from this terrible loss is to make SURE when you deal with shelters that you do what you say you're going to do. I cannot tell you how many times, working on the shelter side of this equation, I've had rescuers swear up and down they were going to pull a certain dog or save this other dog and then never show up. People call all the time and say they're "interested" and you hold the dog, maybe even pay to get it vetted, and those people disappear. 

Some well-meaning people do it on purpose to "buy the dog some more time" and think they're helping but all they do is destroy the faith of shelter workers and the credibility of legitimate rescue people like khurley who really WERE going to save the dog but the shelter no longer believes. And of course the dogs are the ones who pay the price. 

My heart breaks for you and for those poor sweet dogs who came so close.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh my gosh I'm so sorry! That is absolutely horrible, I'm disgusted and infuriated.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this. Her lack of caring is what makes me even more angry.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I would be willing to bet that this is the same shelter I had problems with. I was contacted by a fellow forum member about taking a male GSD that was being held in her local animal control facility. I had room, so I said yes. 
Between her phone call to hold the dog until she could get there and her actually arriving a very short time later they went ahead and euthanizied him.
As a former shelter employee, I totally understand what open admission shelters are up against. But to euthanizie an animal that you know has rescue available and ON THE WAY is something that is just impossible to explain or understand. 
Sheilah
P.S. On a side note, Nancy Roberts shutting down in Utah has impacted the whole intermountain west. I think it has been a while, too, since she closed up and the effects are still being felt. I know I really enjoyed working with her, and I had a great deal of respect for her opinion.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I just do not understand how people can just not care...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

none of us who care will ever be able to understand it. it's a very hard job, trying to make this world a better place.

i am so sorry. rip boys.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I am so very sorry, Kimberley. Please accept my thanks for trying to save their lives and my sincere condolences at this time of loss.

May the dear dogs rest in peace.

Good thoughts and prayers are on the way for your peace of mind.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I do rescue, and our group also works with a Humane Society.

There are screw-ups a lot of the time. But, never has a dog ever been killed that someone was willing to adopt or serve as a rescue for.

If the lady you talked to receives a salary and is not a volunteer, her employment should be terminated. Please do whatever you can to make sure that happens.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

That is so sad. When it comes down to that, I ALWAYS second guess the staff. That is how I got Hannah, several staffmembers kept telling me she was safe, and was not on the list to be euthanized, but when I called and arranged for her to be boarded until I could fly out and get her(she was in Houston, TX), the ACO in charge told me there were 12 dogs being put down within the hour to make up space, and yes, my LittleOne was on that list, but happily, the her trip out of the shelter with the ACO in charge was to the vet clinic across the street. So, PULL NOW!!!! and ask questions later. Hubster, or dear wifey will understand.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> QuoteULL NOW!!!! and ask questions later


Yeah, that's getting to be my motto. I had a memorable experience where I didn't do that and the dog was stolen out of the shelter that night. Actually we got him back but man, was I kicking myself. 

When an immediate pull isn't possible I find it's sometimes advisable to put down money on the dog, go on and pay the adoption fee and fill out the paperwork, sign the contract etc. That makes the dog "yours" which gives you a real leg to stand on if they do something to it (more often adopting it to someone that shouldn't have it, but euthanasia also).


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I learned to be paranoid in rescue. It happened to me more times than I can count that I was told the dog was safe and it was not. I always call back several times to make sure that the dog is out of the shelter.

In this particular case there is was less than 24 hours they were supposed to keep the dogs as they promised: this is not too much to ask or to expect from a person who said they will be OK.


----------



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: sit,stayI would be willing to bet that this is the same shelter I had problems with. I was contacted by a fellow forum member about taking a male GSD that was being held in her local animal control facility. I had room, so I said yes.
> Between her phone call to hold the dog until she could get there and her actually arriving a very short time later they went ahead and euthanizied him.
> As a former shelter employee, I totally understand what open admission shelters are up against. But to euthanizie an animal that you know has rescue available and ON THE WAY is something that is just impossible to explain or understand.
> Sheilah
> P.S. On a side note, Nancy Roberts shutting down in Utah has impacted the whole intermountain west. I think it has been a while, too, since she closed up and the effects are still being felt. I know I really enjoyed working with her, and I had a great deal of respect for her opinion.


It is the same one. That same board member contacted me as well to see if I could help, which I was willing to do. I actually contacted her because we're going to be gone this weekend and are taking the dogs and wanted to know if she could keep him for a couple of days because it isn't a situation I'd feel comfortable putting a new foster in. She was also happy to help.

Nancy is sorely missed. It looks like Montana GSD rescue is doing quite a bit now to help. That's who I was going to foster for.


----------

